# Comment bien installer la bibliothèque Mysql Connector C



## boobool (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà je me mets à XCode et j'aurais besoin de faire une connexion avec une bdd mysql. J'ai opté pour la solution mysql connector C.
Mais ça ne marche pas  :
La compilation du projet xcode me marque suceeded mais :

```
GNU gdb 6.3.50-20050815 (Apple version gdb-1518) (Sat Feb 12 02:52:12 UTC 2011)
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "x86_64-apple-darwin".
tty /dev/ttys000
sharedlibrary apply-load-rules all
warning: Unable to read symbols for libmysql.16.dylib (file not found).
warning: Unable to read symbols from "libmysql.16.dylib" (not yet mapped into memory).
[Switching to process 3102 thread 0x0]
dyld: Library not loaded: libmysql.16.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/romain/Library/Developer/Xcode/DerivedData/calculette-gjvcpwevbukiwpgflszsnufswvjo/Build/Products/Debug/calculette.app/Contents/MacOS/calculette
  Reason: image not found
(gdb)
```
warning: Unable to read symbols for libmysql.16.dylib (file not found).
warning: Unable to read symbols from "libmysql.16.dylib" (not yet mapped into memory).

Comment faire que cette file soit found ? j'ai googlé en vain.


----------



## ntx (19 Juin 2011)

Comment as-tu ajouté cette librairie à ton projet ? 

Dans un de mes projets, j'utilise libmysqlcppconn.1.0.5.dylib (version C++) sans soucis particulier.


----------



## boobool (19 Juin 2011)

j'ai copié les dossiers lib et include dans /usr/local/mysql
et je les ai lié dans xcode : projet > build setting > search path > header sear ch path : /usr/local/mysql/include et library search path : /usr/local/mysql/lib
Apparemment pour les headers ça marche mais pas pour la lib, peut être ...
Peut être qu'il faut la compiler ?


----------



## ntx (19 Juin 2011)

Déjà la librairie du connecteur n'a rien à faire dans le répertoire de mysql.  Bon, ça c'est un détail. Tu peux mettre ta lib et tes headers où tu veux.

Ensuite, il faut ajouter le .dylib dans le groupe Frameworks de ton projet : clic droit, Add > Existing File. Ca doit mettre correctement les paramètres dans le projet. Toi tu as juste indiqué le chemin où trouver la lib sans dire au linker quelle lib il doit trouver.

Pour les headers, soit doit être bon vu que la compil passe.


----------



## boobool (19 Juin 2011)

Merci tu m'as mis sur la voix :
J'ai essayé ça :  clic droit, Add > Existing File (mais je n'ai pas trouvé (xcode 4));
Et ensuite je me suis penché sur le détail : Déjà la librairie du connecteur n'a rien à faire dans le répertoire de mysql
Et, j'ai mis la bibliothèque dans usr/lib  et les headers dans le répertoire usr/header et hop ça fonctionne


----------



## ntx (19 Juin 2011)

boobool a dit:


> J'ai essayé ça :  clic droit, Add > Existing File (mais je n'ai pas trouvé (xcode 4));


Désolé, mais je suis toujours avec Xcode 3.


> Et, j'ai mis la bibliothèque dans usr/lib  et les headers dans le répertoire usr/header


C'est mieux.


----------

